# modulos make menuconfig

## Alzania333

keria saber ke modulos tengo que cargar para este hardware:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 1
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 1
> 
> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
> ...

 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

No es indispensable cargues modulos, sabes?

Ahora si queres hacerlo tenes que entrar al kernel y buscar los modulos adecuados para tu hardware. Ir opcion por opcion y ahi hacer funcionar todo. Tene en cuenta que esto puede ser sencillo o complicado dependiendo de tus conocimientos.

Mi consejo seria que primero cargues el kernel pero con los controladores incorporados y luego de a poco vayas probando modulos, quitando lo que no sea necesario. 

Modificar un kernel, optimizandolo es una tarea que requiere varias cosas, conocimientos de kernels, de tu hardware y saber luego cargar los modulos, siempre y cuando no te confundas.

Cualquier cosa decinos.

Saludos.

----------

## rgawenda

 *Alzania333 wrote:*   

> keria saber ke modulos tengo que cargar para este hardware:
> 
> 

 

Hay una página en la QUE pasteando eso te dice la mayoría de módulos/drivers QUE tienes QUE activar, pero como creo QUE no entenderás lo QUE escribo no la voy a buscar.

----------

## cameta

 *rgawenda wrote:*   

>  *Alzania333 wrote:*   keria saber ke modulos tengo que cargar para este hardware:
> 
>  
> 
> Hay una página en la QUE pasteando eso te dice la mayoría de módulos/drivers QUE tienes QUE activar, pero como creo QUE no entenderás lo QUE escribo no la voy a buscar.

 

Sin duda el lenguaje SMS es un grave problema ya que sino escribes bien tu propio idioma luego tienes dificultades en la vida diaria. Yo cuando veo esto me vienen ganas de hinchar a los maestros a ostias.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Que increible lo de la escritura. El lenguaje es fundamental para comunicarnos. Me interesaria conocer esa pagina ya que me sirve para un proyecto que estoy encarando, agradeceria si puede alguien copiarla. Gracias.

----------

## cameta

Ahora en España van a hacer aún más recortes en "hedukasion" tras haber despilfarrado una burrada de dinero comprando ordenadores equipados con windows.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Perdon por seguir con esto. 

En argentina se compraron un monton de netbooks para los chicos, solo que con windows 7 y un Linux pago que no me acuerdo el nombre ahora. Desastre. Muchos participamos del proyecto pero sin duda el asunto era robar dinero y que las coorporaciones ganen lo suyo. Muchos argentinos pusieron esfuerzo y solo querian que el software libre ingrese en la educacion, pero no fue el caso. 

Bueno respecto del post original.. como vamos??

----------

## rgawenda

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

----------

## gringo

otro truco es simplemente meter un livcd ( el que sea) y ejecutar lspci -k. 

Saldrá algo como esto p.ej. ( copiado del portátil que tengo delante ahora mismo) :

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device 0001
> 
> Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

 

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

